# superbill template for cardio duplex scans



## pscanish (Jun 19, 2009)

would appreciate some kind of link to give our office a starting point for  billing form for carotid duplex, venous duplex, etc.  we are getting ready to perform these studies in our office setting.  hope someone out there can give us some guidance.  thanks


----------

